# Wyoming Bee College



## Underthebluesky (Jan 15, 2014)

The University of Wyoming Laramie County Extension Office is hosting the 3rd Wyoming Bee College at Laramie County Community College, Cheyenne, March 19-20, 2016. 

The Wyoming Bee College is open to everyone interested in the health, welfare and conservation of pollinator insects. The Bee College is a two day three track conference covering beginning beekeeping, advanced beekeeping methods, native bees and ways to help them all. We bring in longtime beekeepers, researchers from USDA Bee Labs and University professors for up to-date information. 

Cost for the two day three track conference is $75 and includes meals. 

For more information; www.wyomingbeecollege.org, www.eventbrite.com or call Catherine at 307-633-4383.


----------

